# bagyard vs. mason-tech



## girllord (Feb 1, 2010)

ive done some searching but i couldn't find anything i was looking for.
i have a mk4 gti and i'm running fairly wide wheels (18x8.5 215/40 - 18x9.5 225/40) and im looking to get air from either bagyard or mason-tech. my question is will everything fit? does one company sell front&rear bags that allows you to run wider wheels?
thanks







Jess


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (girllord)*

they'll both work good, but you must not have searched hard because there was a thread made already about bagyard vs MT


----------



## girllord (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Mr.Tan)*

i did read that. but i didnt find anything in there that said about running wider wheels. and that is what im questioning..


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (girllord)*

Bagyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
No, but in all honesty, they will give you the clearance you need, the performance you desire, and the customer service to back it up. 
















Shoot [email protected]OpenRoad a PM


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (girllord)*


_Quote, originally posted by *girllord* »_ive done some searching but i couldn't find anything i was looking for.
i have a mk4 gti and i'm running fairly wide wheels (18x8.5 215/40 - 18x9.5 225/40) and im looking to get air from either bagyard or mason-tech. my question is will everything fit? does one company sell front&rear bags that allows you to run wider wheels?
thanks







Jess

Youll be fine. Id suggest getting in on bagyards new bombers. there is a group buy that started last week... and i think its the final group buy.. heres a link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4739034
Ask [email protected] any questions you have. there are people that run bags with wider wheels than u, so np.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I haven't used BagYards, but I recommend staying far away from MasonTech, customer service is horrible.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_I haven't used BagYards, but I recommend staying far away from MasonTech, customer service is horrible. 

Ive heard good and bad about Mason-Tech, but all Ive ever heard about bagyard is + + + + + so.... they get my vote


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I should have tried BagYard, but at the time, MT was getting so much praise. Ever since Matt left MT, customer does not seem to come first. I can say that the MTs ride well, but mine made noise, leaked and I can't stress enough the low grade of customer service that I received after Matt left.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

Dang, I had no idea Matt left MT. He replied to all my questions very promptly, but that was almost a year ago. I can't comment on MT customer service now.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iamraymond)*

Yea, it sucks man, I should rephrase "low grade customer service after Matt left" to "no customer service contact after Matt left"


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (girllord)*

go with bagyard








but with those widths you can get away with a bag over coil setup. not really that wide compared to what others are running.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Kiddie Rose)*

have had great luck with andrew at openroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (a2lowvw)*

i have mason techs and love them
wait 2-3 weeks for mason techs and have not so good customer service or wait 2-3 months for BY with excellent customer service.
i'm impatient and went with MT. no problems here.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_i have mason techs and love them
wait 2-3 weeks for mason techs and have not so good customer service or wait 2-3 months for BY with excellent customer service.
i'm impatient and went with MT. no problems here. 

same here. BY is also way too expensive in my opinion.. idc how amazing they are.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
same here. BY is also way too expensive in my opinion.. idc how amazing they are.


BY's bombers are the same price as Mason-tech's.. hmmmmm?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
BY's bombers are the same price as Mason-tech's.. hmmmmm?

this i know. too bad i already have masontechs!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Swbd4L)*

Just wanted to clear up a few things...
Our wait time is not 2-3 months and it never has been. With the group buy, it does take longer because we are building 25 sets of struts. The supreme struts are custom tailored to customer spec, so they will take longer. For example the all chrome struts we built took a a little longer than expected but, they're chrome struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
same here. BY is also way too expensive in my opinion.. idc how amazing they are.


funny you say this when just last week you were asking me to hook you up with some bagyards..








And yes, in the past the wait time may have been 2-3 months for the group buys but Bagyard and OpenRoad have come along way in order to make this wait time a lot faster for the customer.. Pretty soon customer WILL NOT have to wait longer then the amount of time it takes to place an order and ship it to your location.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would also like to add the GROUP BUY price is a $100 UNDER mason techs product.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (ramon.)*

Renowned internet super star Ramon has posted. This thread is now complete.








These "debates" (I use that term loosely) are pointless. Each have their following and each have their faults. It's business. With that comes pros and cons. 

I say you find a car with both close to you or at a event and go for a ride. 
Nothing will show you other than seeing them in action and in person for piece of mind.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Shawn W.)*

You guys know, if my comment is followed by a Shawn W. comment the thread truly is over.. No point in even hitting reply now people.. Thanks for coming, nothing to see here no more.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (ramon.)*

I hit the reply now button people


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I reported this for a lock..


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

+1 for Andrew at Open Road


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Vortex superstars lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Doey has arrived. International stardom in the house.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

The thread can NOW be locked lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cosigned.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I just finished dealing with Andrew at openroadtuning. That guy gives off a very good vibe and I was happy to give him my money for the goods. Its tough to find a company/owner with integrity these days and to Andrew, I really appreciate the time you took to answer my questions. Look forward to the product and the fun summer months ahead, god bless clean oil pans!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thank you for the _great_ words Rob! It was a pleasure to deal with you and I'm always happy to help out!








I might be contacting you about what I mentioned in that last email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

you gay bro ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

Does wanting a VRT make me gay?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Anytime man! That would be a sick build, I'd promise that. Anyways, thanks again for the prompt service!!!


----------



## YoSoY (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

you can look at spending a HEFTY $2400 at least for bagyard setup. idk bout MT.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (girllord)*

I just ordered bags from [email protected] yesterday!
Great guy and very helpful! get in on the group buy and save some $$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes Andrew yes it does.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

ib4tl
thumbsup for andrew.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2jetta88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2jetta88* »_you can look at spending a HEFTY $2400 at least for bagyard setup. idk bout MT.

$2400 really isn't that much for such a good setup. I spent ~$2K on my bag over coil setup + management. Looking back now, I definitely would have put up the extra $400 for an infinitely better set up.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_
$2400 really isn't that much for such a good setup. I spent ~$2K on my bag over coil setup + management. Looking back now, I definitely would have put up the extra $400 for an infinitely better set up. 


Ignoring that a GB is currently going on, the normal pricing for a mk4 or mk5 front and rear Bagyard Bomber setup is going to cost about $1800 and a full set of Supremes will cost about $2100. This is only for the struts/bags, no management is included. 
And for comparison, Mason-Tech's would cost about $1400 for a full set.
It's not cheap but you get what you pay for when it comes to air. And I think anyone with experience with air knows quality wins every time. Both Bagyard and Mason-Tech make quality parts, and its pretty obvious from the people on the forums that both are good products. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

I think this one has run its course.
Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

